# Lamb Heads?



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Are Lamb heads with the eye balls still in (gross) okay to feed? Are the bones edible or is this just a rec bone for him to peel the meat off? I can get them dirt cheap and am always looking to give my guys an interesting chew so make my neighbours think even less of me


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Ew. I'm voting NO. Aside from whether the bones are safe or not, you seriously could watch your dog chomp a HEAD of a lamb without vomiting? Ew. I have raised lambs and, well, ew. Sorry. Maybe others have more perspective based on edibility. Thanks for a reason to skip breakfast, though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I highly doubt the skull of any large mammal would be edible. It could be a chew and any meat sticking to the skull (including eyes) would be edible.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

No one said you had to read the thread in the raw diet section. The section its in may be a cue that maybe its not the best therad to read before breakfast? I dont get sick easy, so I guess it wouldnt bother me at all to see my dog eating one as I eat my toast..I see people feeding animal heads sometimes and wondered if they were eating the bone or just scraping the meat off


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't get all hackled. I am being somewhat sarcastic though it is vaguely gross.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Mom2Shaman said:


> Don't get all hackled. I am being somewhat sarcastic though it is vaguely gross.


No I know you were being somewhat sarcastic as was I


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

It's cool. Lamb's heads, not so cool. At least lamb is an easy meat for the dogs to digest.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm still fairly new to raw feeding... 

I'm letting my dog teach me, in ways. For example, she ate all of a ground hog, except the tail, feet and head. I was surprised she didn't even eat the meat off the head. This wasn't the first or second or even third time she'd ate from the same groundhog, so I figured she wasn't interested in its head. It got pitched.

Now, as for the deer head (with neck attached) she's currently working on.... She has gnawed down its nose, and yesterday enjoyed most of its neck. Do I expect her to eat the skull? Not really, but I think she'll know better than I would. Its nature, after all! So when she shows me she'd finished, I'll take her cue.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Also, not at all being snarky here! But I don't find it one bit gross watching my dog tear apart any animal or large head. I'm actually quite intrigued by it, the first handful of times I sat on the ground right next to her to watch her go to work! LOL

Animal planet, front row seats. :laugh:


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

You can feed the whole thing. I've fed goat and deer heads and the dogs just left part of the bottom jaw and some teeth. Everything else was gone. They were slow to get started on them though since it was so different from what they were used to eating.

I wasn't grossed out - I helped butcher the goat - although it was a little gross when I asked my husband to hack the big horns off the goat's head. They were curved and sharp and I didn't want them to get hooked in one of the dogs' eyes. But they did not want to come off and he really had to work at the skull with an axe...it wasn't pretty!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've read on many websites with pics as well you can feed heads just supervised. They'll pick off what they want and leave the rest but I'd only let them munch a little at a time. Also if you have more then one dog only let one go at the head at a time to prevent any food aggression fights. My guys will eat form their bowls with raw perfectly happy and take hand fed raw nicely but if I throw in a leg of an animal or larger piece for them to much we've had possession issues. So now large heads, bones etc are rotated bwt all pups.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice! I wish I could find a head to feed my pup. I would have to do it without my wife's knowledge however.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I take the sheep head and throw it at the dog in their kennel. They have all day to work away at it in peace and quiet . OR they get a sheep head at end of the day in their crates for overnight enjoyment .
Usually they start with licking the eyeballs, then cracking open the brain vault and eating the fat rich brain , then the tongue. Some dogs make every little bit disappear , others leave the lower jaw and hind grinding molars , other leave a bit of the roof of the jaw.

Spoke to the farmer who has hundreds of sheep just down the road, less than 1/4 mile , and who runs his sheep in the 100 acres directly behind our property. He was saying that the coyotes have been extra thick this year - tell me about it ! - and that he has lost 5 lambs in just these 11 days of August. I have seen the handiwork of the coyotes . Only the weight bearing long bones are left . My dogs go in and pick away at the left overs prancing with a leg in their mouth . 
The coyotes hang around and get stillborn lambs -- if you have a farmer friend you can ask for these for your dogs as well.

The wandering shepherds in Germany would get still born or fail to thrive piglets for their dogs. The dogs would eat the whole thing.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, mine is food aggressive with other dogs (I dont blame him I would be to) so there is no such thing as sharing for him. But he will eat it alone.

These have the eye balls and some have the brain and tongue as well. I cannot wait to try these with him . I gave him one my neighbour had but only let him have it for a few minutes because I wanted to make sure they were okay to feed.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

At the local No Frills they call this 'Charlie' I always joke with the SO I am going to bring home Charlie for Shenzi to eat...maybe one day i will be serious LOL


----------



## pwillow (Jun 2, 2011)

someone recently posted photos of their dog eating a lamb head...i guess you guys missed it, but it was wow


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Thru the Viewfinder said:


> For example, she ate all of a ground hog, except the tail, feet and head.


Until I read a bit futher I was wondering why you ground all the hog except for the tail, feet and head! 



> Do I expect her to eat the skull? Not really, but I think she'll know better than I would. Its nature, after all! So when she shows me she'd finished, I'll take her cue.


Weeeeeel ... if you have a dog that's not a food hog you would be ok with that thinking.

But if you have a dog like ... say ... a certain Cocker Spaniel named Tazer - then you HAVE to be the voice of reason.

Tazer just didn't understand why I withheld his dinner after he managed to break into a box of defrosting chicken necks and helped himself to about 10 POUNDS of them at once!! And the only reason why he stopped is because he got brain freeze from eating so much frozen stuff at once!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

carmspack said:


> I take the sheep head and throw it at the dog in their kennel. They have all day to work away at it in peace and quiet . OR they get a sheep head at end of the day in their crates for overnight enjoyment .
> Usually they start with licking the eyeballs, then cracking open the brain vault and eating the fat rich brain , then the tongue. Some dogs make every little bit disappear , others leave the lower jaw and hind grinding molars , other leave a bit of the roof of the jaw.
> 
> Spoke to the farmer who has hundreds of sheep just down the road, less than 1/4 mile , and who runs his sheep in the 100 acres directly behind our property. He was saying that the coyotes have been extra thick this year - tell me about it ! - and that he has lost 5 lambs in just these 11 days of August. I have seen the handiwork of the coyotes . Only the weight bearing long bones are left . My dogs go in and pick away at the left overs prancing with a leg in their mouth .
> ...


Those crates must look and smell lovely in the morning!:wild:

I live in town, so heads of anything are not available in any of the meat markets I know. The concept doesn't bother me though, and if I had access I'd probably pick some up. However - in the kind of heat we have been experiencing here I can't imagine how many flies that sort of thing would attract if the dogs had it outside (and that's where they would have to go.) Now THAT would gross me out!
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## donnigan (May 16, 2012)

*heads*

my dog loves the lamb heads. i give it hole and she eats the lot in about 2-3 hours, i get them for abot £1.60 for 3 heads :laugh:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the crates don't smell , the dogs don't have diarrhea on lambs heads , don't have gas either .


----------

